# Villagers You'd be Devastated if they Moved Out of Your Town



## ZoeNeko

I would be devastated if Pietro ever moved out of my town, he is my absolute favorite I have, and my best friend.


----------



## furbyq

YES! Same! Pietro's in my town and has been since almost the beginning. I would legitimately cry if he left. ;~;

I would also be gutted if Bob left. He's one of my favorite dreamies and I only just got him.


----------



## Blixin

Skye. ;_; She is one of my beginner villagers and I plan to keep her forever.


----------



## deSPIRIA

Zucker. He wanted to leave once, luckily I was there.


----------



## dizzy bone

Dizzy in my first town and Pudge in my 2nd. I have a soft spot for lazies :')


----------



## Mari-Golds

I'd be devastated if Snake or Pekoe would move away. Pekoe is so sweet and I've had snake in my town since the very beginning. Which would be a few years now. I also loved Cole and he moved away too when I didn't talk to him as much as I used to (I didn't have the time bb come back ;-;;; )


----------



## kingblook

I think I'd be devastated if Julian, Pheobe, Lucky, or Skye every moved out. They're all dreamies of mine. Pheobe and Lucky don't even fit the theme of my town, but I'm keeping both of them because of how much I love them.. I remember once Julian tried to move out and I was actually sad even though I told him to stay and he did, lmao


----------



## Buster Bunny

Things would be not be same if Fauna and Mint left my town of Acme.


----------



## Pietro:)100

SAME!! Someone else who shares my obsession... Never thought this day would come! 
Pietro did move out of my first town and moved into my brothers, and I was so devastated I reset my whole town, bells and rare items and all, just to make a new one where I could get Pietro back. Worth it!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I know I deleted my town back in 2015, but I say I cry every time if Biskit, Pecan, Beardo, Penelope, O'Hare left.


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon

If Rosie left, I would be so upset.


----------



## furbyq

I recently got my number 1 dreamy, Bob, and now I would be devastated if he left. :<


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

Hm.. Kabuki o: Also; Bella.


----------



## ~TOAST~

Keaton. Seriously I really like his design and he is never mean, so I always make sure I say yes to all of his requests. If he were to move out, I don't think I would play Animal Crossing for a while.


----------



## DreamieMad

Punchy, Roald, Poppy, Agent S and Drift are always a priority, but I would die if either Punchy or Roald left.


----------



## Leota

Tia! I love her so much. Luckily I have her amiibo card so if she ever left I could force her back in


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

Punchy, definitely... when I lost my first town that had him in it, I cried for days D,: Thankfully I have his amiibo card now, so I'll never have to be without him again


----------



## Nenya

Top three: Apollo, Fang and Octavian...my mayor's steadfast, mature supporters.


----------



## v0x

Biskit ;w;


----------



## Blythetastic

Penelope! I think she's adorable and I'd be sad if she left.


----------



## Darumy

I was so disappointed that I lost Benjamin it's essentially one of the big factors I dropped the game a year or so back.

I'm holding on to you guys, Nan and Deli. nevr let me go


----------



## ashlif

Bob and Molly. I would never let them move out ever!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Ankha or Julian...

I love ankha so much i named my monster hunter character after her... and as for julian... he is my husbando


----------



## heihei

Agent S and Blaire, hopefully they will never leave me.


----------



## the mayor

Diana. I've had Marshall and Julian move out, but Diana would be super sad to see go.


----------



## abbydoll

Julian. I've always wanted him, and luckily he randomly moved into my new town a few days after I created it. ◠‿◠


----------



## Goby

I'd be devasted if Rudy or Zucker moved out.


----------



## brutalitea

Lucky or Bluebear.


----------



## Invisible again

Bettina. She's my most beloved villager out of all the villagers I have in my towns, and if she ever left, I'll be hacking her right back into my town or I'll probably just stop playing for a reaaaaaaaaally long time.


----------



## Tobiume

I hope that Moe never leaves  It was like fate seeing him in my new leaf town after he left me in wild world.


----------



## Mikachu

I'd be devastated if Marina, Poncho or Walker left Merriton. Those three are my best buddies and I think I might go back into hibernation if they left.


----------



## blackfeint

kid cat.

oh my god.

as much as i love carmen and dotty, my heart would shatter if kid cat moved out.


----------



## tiz

julian asked me if he could leave the other day and i almost  had a heart attack

i will never let julian or whitney go. theyre such lovely neighbors to talk to. though i dont have them yet, toby and wolf link for sure too. it would rip out a chunk of my heart to see them go


----------



## Salananstra

Ruby my adorable albino bunny. I don't know what i'd do if she left.


----------



## debinoresu

wolfgang. id have to buy his card


----------



## sizzi

Really any of my villagers but especially Etoile (because she is currently my one ADORABLE sanrio villager), and Ruby, Whitney, Skye and Marina because i love their houses


----------



## Frostbite2002

As you can probably tell by my profile pic, tangy is my ultimate favourite villager! I would be absolutely devastated if she was to move away, so I make sure to always check up on her, if she ever asked to move I would have a heart attack! Honourable mentions would be Whitney as she is nice to talk to and Stitches, he is such a lovable little bear <3


----------



## Zireael

I remember I took a short break last year. When I came back Merengue had moved away, and I was _devastated_. She was one of my originals and super friendly with me, so her parting gift in the message was her picture. A couple days later I was doing the usual chores around my town and realised there was a rainbow in the sky directly above the spot where Merengue's house had been, and it really triggered me. ;_;

Currently though, I think my biggest fear is losing Whitney. I just ordered amiibo cards for Flurry, Phoebe and Chief so I don't need to worry if, by some unfortunate stroke of luck, I lose them, I can just load them back up. But Whitney... Her card is so expensive, I think I'd have to be really desperate to pay that kind of money for one card. I'll just need to keep checking on her, she's already tried to move twice and it gives me the spoops.


----------



## Believe

Zucker, Bam and Fauna from my main town would be a huge hit for me and probably Coco and Lobo are the 2 ive gotten closest two on my new town


----------



## Flare

Stitches will forever stay in my Town.


----------



## davidlblack

Molly, Grizzly, and Static ALL  moved out of my old town and i was devastated.


----------



## mintmaple

I would be really upset if Mint, Fauna or Peanut left. They have been in my town the longest so far. I would also be upset if Merengue, or Marshal moved as I don't have amiibo cards to bring them back and even if I did, they would be a fresh version so it wouldn't be the same.


----------



## chapstick

so i have many villagers that if they did move in id be devestated if they left, but in my current town its tank. i would kick out 60 villagers before i let him lose.  he could move away from the beach tho


----------



## N a t

Lolly, because she moved in from my old and original town. The town I built on the game's release date in 2013, and then demolished in 2015. She carries Heaven's memory, and she's also just so precious, and I love her ;_;


----------



## seliph

Kid Cat moved out in August and I quit playing until the update.
Now I'm clinging on tight to Marshal.


----------



## Rudy

Define devastated. I don't think I would actually shed a tear about a villager moving out, but I'd be really sad if Rudy left, since he's my ultimate dreamy and all-time favorite.

I also recall TTing when I first got my game and that made Bill leave -- which caused me serious sadness, lol. I felt like I totally missed out on him, since I really liked him.


----------



## cannelle.exe

I've had marshal for as long as I can remember. Lumino would not be the same without him in it


----------



## Alola

Boy am I glad for the Amiibo update! I can force everyone I like to stay... Muahahaha!

As for the villagers whose Amiibo cards I don't have, I'd be so sad if Maple left. I had her move in on a whim when she was camping, and she's quickly become one of my favorites. She plopped her house right in the middle of my fruit orchard, but the location has actually grown on me and her house looks great there.

In my very first town, Pango was my best friend. She stayed with me for two years, but sadly I recreated.  Would love to have her back.


----------



## stained_cheri

Cheri, Pekoe, Bluebear and Julian. It literally took me forever to obtain all of them as they are a mixed crowd. For some I had to either wait until other traded them or use up most of my TBT. However, it was worth it to me since they are my favorite characters; given Cheri who is like my bestie lol
Teddy left recently and I'm still not over it to be honest...


----------



## uwuzumakii

I would be genuinely distraught if Tom were to ever leave my town. He and I are best friends. I have a picture of him on my desk.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Eugene. If he ever moves out. I'll probably won't play AC:NL in a very long time.

Good thing the amiibo update eliminated that.


----------



## Scythe Sin

Opal. If she left I'd legit restart because I've had her since day 1 and although her personality annoys the crap out of me, I grew to like her... As a friend... And I'm not even a big fan of elephants... Except Opal.


----------



## Rabirin

I'd be devastated if Genji moved out tbh, i've come to like him more than anybody else in my town atm although Ruby is still my favourite, he's my favourite male villager. He was one of the first villagers to move in from my previous town up until it's deletion so for that i've gotta hand it to him for actually staying that long. Apart from that he's also the only jock I really like apart from Rod. Although Rod is awesome sauce, i've grown to love Genji so much to the point I can't see myself letting him go or wanting to let him go. So if he were to leave my only other choice for a jock would be Rod and imagine if Rod moved out, i'd probably have to put up with a jock I don't like just for the sake of having every personality.

Although the amiibo update eliminates that, I don't have Genji's card so I can't exactly move him back in if he were to leave.


----------



## Videoguy612

Huck, Candi, Bunnie, Bubbles.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Frita! I have her Amiibo though so now she can never leave


----------



## Zeldagurlfan1

Chrissy, Muffy, Ozzy, Cole, Ganon (amiibo). XD


----------



## Alyx

I am still emotionally reeling from my loss of all of my dreamies when someone stole both of my copies of ACNL. I only have one of my dreamies back, oh Carmen I love you so much! I have the Amiibo card so if she ever moves out, I'll fix that... I'll get her back, even if she won't know who I am.


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon

Poppy, Papi, And Flurry. They're my babies :3


----------



## demondays

Kabuki, oh my god. He's been in my town from the very beginning but if I lost winnie or bob i would be devastated too.


----------



## Arlo

I will reset if Marshal leaves.


----------



## A spooky ghost!

Mira! She's just a little ray of sunshine in my town  She has caused so much spontaneous dancing in my town it's incredible☺


----------



## Otis601

Sterling!!! He's one of my starters and I love him


----------



## Kaedyn

i'd be pretty dang upset if Julian or Muffy left. even moreso Muffy since i only JUST got her back into my town. x'D so much cycling...

i like Julian cuz he's so freakin' fabulous, and Muffy cuz she's got the best style and really IS like a big sister.


----------



## chapstick

Alyx said:


> I am still emotionally reeling from my loss of all of my dreamies when someone stole both of my copies of ACNL. I only have one of my dreamies back, oh Carmen I love you so much! I have the Amiibo card so if she ever moves out, I'll fix that... I'll get her back, even if she won't know who I am.



wow how did someone steal both copies? did you get them back or did you have to buy them? such a sad story...


----------



## Manson

I would do anything to make sure Cherry doesn't leave me. She been in my town since I restarted and I love her so much, I think shes the best character in the whole game tbh.


----------



## deSPIRIA

coco i love her so much


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA

That villager already moved out. Rip Pietro.


----------



## Butterstroke

Graham, he's been one of my originals in AC:NL. His personality brightens my day. I would be devastated if he left.


----------



## Rainbowkiwibird

I would cry if Annalisa, Molly, or Rosie moved out! D:


----------



## Minimo

If Fauna, Goldie, or Chief moved out, I'd probably redo my town all over again


----------



## Silversea

Freya please never move. Cherry wolf forever.


----------



## Warszawa

At the moment maybe Diana because she has such a pretty house location in my town. It's set up really nicely for her.


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes

Oh my gosh, I'd cry if any of the following leave: Fang, Wolfgang, Lobo, Kyle and Cherry .

They're my babies, I've even reset and got Cherry and Fang back, who were both in my old town <3


----------



## Noah98789

julain. hes my fav villager ever.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

I'd be very depressed if Tangy ever moves out of my New Leaf town (she already moved out of my second GCN town, but she's in my first GCN town and in my New Leaf town so I wasn't bothered by that). Keep in mind that Tangy is one of my dream villagers and I was lucky to have her as a starter villager in both of my first GCN town and New Leaf town.

But I would be even more depressed if Bob moved out of my towns (if he would ever move into my New Leaf town which I want him to). He's my favourite character and I don't want him to leave! I'm already worried that he might move out of my GCN towns (he was a starter in my first town, though I talked to him more in my second town since I play that more) especially since that villagers will randomly move out every 10 days in the N64/GCN games no matter if you tell them to stay or not. Seriously, I'd probably cry if he would ever move out (though not as much if he ever moves into my New Leaf town, but this is still a starter Bob we are talking about and the one I grew up with). It's like never being able to see a real life friend ever again which is really sad (and also what Animal Crossing was kinda inspired by as the creator of the series left his friends behind to move somewhere one day and felt sad about it since he never saw his friends ever again, if I remember correctly).


----------



## hamster

ankha. i had a really rough day yesterday & i went in the camp and it was her!! got me happier


----------



## Xandra

I would die if Goose ever moves. He has been living in my old town for about a year, he will forever be my best friend and i will forever keep all of his 10 pictures he has given me. XD


----------



## Wrath Reign

If Puddles, Chrissy, or Barold ever move out, I'll die of heartbreak. Puddles has been my favorite villager since Wild World, no clue why. I finally found someone with her on a cycling thread and I will never, ever let her go. Chrissy randomly moved in and she's super adorable. Barold has been around as long as I can remember and I used to really, really not like him but he's grown on me and now it's like having an old friend you just feel super comfy with.


----------



## Derpnull

It would hurt quite abit if Static left my town... About as much as it would be when Clay left.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But i do have a ray of hope for all the people on here. They do have cards for each of the villagers so.. if you have any favorites, just obtain their amiibo card.


----------



## SugardewVillage

I don't have all my dreamies but if 1 of them moved out and I didn't have their amiibo card, I'd be mad and sad (especially with Fauna or Dotty or Beau)


----------



## namiieco

i would quit if stella moved


----------



## FruityLogic

Tough choice, but definitely Eugene for me. I mean, I have his amiibo card, but it still wouldn't be "the same" if I used it to "bring him back"...


----------



## KatRose

FruityLogic said:


> Tough choice, but definitely Eugene for me. I mean, I have his amiibo card, but it still wouldn't be "the same" if I used it to "bring him back"...



lol whoops I _just_ kicked Eugene out...

Anyway, for me I would devastated if either Prince, Elvis or Walker left. Prince and Walker are just downright precious. Cute looks and personality makes 'em keepers. As for Elvis he's kinda a butt but I've always loved him for god knows why so I'd just hate to see him leave after all this time.


----------



## Balverine

I'd like to say Hamphrey, but he's moved out about 50 times (not literally lmao) and I've always gotten him back : P


----------



## dino

cherry! had her since i started the game oh so many years ago. her house isn't in a great place and the interior has had some things happen to it i really regret but, still. she's The One.


----------



## Flare

Stitches or Marshal. 
Immediate reset if Isabelle said one of them was moving away. XD


----------



## Reyrey

Coco. She's hacked yeah.. but she has feelings too.. I feel like she's a robot who thinks she's real but she's not and she's hacked ;-; I wanted her to go because she's hacked but were bffs now and she gave me 2 of her pics. If she ever moves I'm going to tell her that somebody else will love her as much as I did


----------



## Rowlet28

If Rosie moved out and I have her amiibo card but I'm stuck with an old 3DS with no NFC, I might quit. Merengue just move out of my town today and I got heartbroken.....


----------



## KaramatsuGirl

I would more than likely go comatose if Kabuki left me. I don't have his amiibo card and I'd probably not have the patience to cycle him back into my town.


----------



## Koopa K

If Poppy moved out, I would die of heartbreak. I already had Portia move out twice, but Poppy is my favorite villager.


----------



## xara

if any of my villagers moved out (minus rodeo, he can go), i'd be devastated


----------



## senb0

Daisy.

I actually started out with some of my favourite villagers as starters or as one of the first few that move in naturally including Muffy!
But when the update hit, I forgot the date I ended on and Muffy was the one who left ... luckily it wasn't Daisy.

Daisy who has been with me since ACCF, a starter on my current and my old town, who I love to bits!
My absolute favourite villager, and I hope she never leaves.


----------



## Silversea

Well any of my dream villagers but particularly Freya.


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell

I would lose my mind if Marshal left. He was one of my dreamies for so long! When I finally found him in my campsite I basically imploded. I've had the little guy for a year now and I don't want my town to be without him! I'd be really broken up if Biff left too.


----------



## Aichan

Marshal and Rudy


----------



## Tobia

Tabby! She was my first cat villager, and was also the first and only villager I've been good friends with. She sends me a letter and/or a present almost every other day.


----------



## Mekan1

In my second town, Which I have only had for about a week, I am starting to absolutely love Wolfgang, he just seems so cool.It would make me sad if he left, because he is the bright spot with a town with Quilson and Freckles. I am also really starting to be more attached to Drago, Drift, and Annalise.


----------



## zekrom03721

JULIAA-AANNNNN :,(


----------



## intropella

Marshal, Stitches, and Lucky.
Unfortunately Marshal moved out randomly when I finally got back to AC to play. ToT
I was so sad, that I cried. lol But it's okay, once I get the Marshal amiibo card, I can finally bring him back to town.


----------



## Hom-Dai

All of them


----------



## Haskell

I would start weeping like a baby if Lolly moved out. Since she is the only original I have and I don't even have her amiibo card.


----------



## maowra

I'd be sad in Ankha moved out... I cycled through 16 villagers to bring her back into my town before the update happened (though I have her amiibo card now so that might not be an issue anymore). 

Likely a character I don't have a card for? I'd be sad in Shep decided to move on... he's one of my original characters.


----------



## ali.di.magix

When Penelope left I was devastated. I actually cried I think. She was one of my original's when I first started the game and the one I became friends with instantly. When she first appeared in Main Street I flipped out, I was so happy to see her again <3

Right now however, if Bone's moved out I'd be so upset. He's my next door neighbour (literally right next to me) and almost my in-game boyfriend xD He sends me letters and gifts saying how much he likes me all the time, it's kinda cute. He's also one of my remaining original's so I'd be devastated.


----------



## Kaaww

My darling Lobo of 3 years [original], he sends letters to me every day, though I rarely play on my main file. I lost my Octavian by tting for my shop... So I ended up losing him and that is why I use my second town from this day.


----------



## metzouya

Rasher, I love that ugly pig


----------



## eastwest

Savannah, Rudy and Lopez! I don't have their amiibo cards either


----------



## Luciaaaa

Stitches, Julian, Marina and Marshal, love them all so much!


----------



## RoverIsReallyCute

Stitches... Gee, thanks TT...

Marshall, and Punchy... IF I HAD A PUNCHY!

And maybe the duck character that looks like he/she seen some stuff that just moved in. It's so unique and adorable.


----------



## ChocoMagii

Francine I quite enjoy her snooty/sassy attitude haha


----------



## Lululand

Rocket, not only because she's cool, but also because she's perhaps the only Uchi I either don't hate or haven't gotten really tired of yet... 

I'd be pretty upset if Apollo moved away too, but I could still try to replace him with Roscoe... but if Rocket ever left me I'd be pretty much out of likeable Uchi options


----------



## UnwrittenTale

Marshal, and Wolfgang. <3 I don't have their cards, but they call me 'lamb' and 'Piper' and send me cute and thoughtful letters with meaningful presents. Marshal even admitted he needed his fill of me now and then. They are always so sweet and Marshal is about the only one who really actively goes out of his way to pay attention to me in town or suggest PWPs. I really believe he's a lot more involved than any of the other animals and how much him and Wolfgang put into making sure I'm alright or checking in on me, offering advice or calling me irreplaceable is something that gets me every time. <3


----------



## Paperboy012305

It won't really matter anymore, as I have most of their cards. But if Mira ever moves out as I don't have her card. I'd be very sad about that.


----------



## AkiBear

Lolly. It doesn't matter now as I bought her amiibo card (it was expensive of course, but totally worth it in my humble onion, I love her) but before that I lost her when I was visiting my boyfriend's house during November and when I checked my game she was suddenly gone. I was upset and stopped playing for 2 months, lmao. This was obviously before the amiibo update so I'm happy it happened a little before that, and I started playing again after.


----------



## AutumnWillow

Lolly and Poppy.


----------



## Corrie

Mint, Bunnie, Marshal, Poppy and Cherry. 

The only good thing though is that I can just use the cards to get them back! XD Makes it waaay less stressful than before!


----------



## 707

Genji was my favorite & he moved out of my town recently
I just died


----------



## Soraru

i didnt touch my game for two months after julian moved out.
now beau is in, and flurry. if only i could try to look for my game then i can play again.


----------



## Stepheroo

Fuchsia. If that freakin' deer left I would riot.


----------



## blueninjutsu

erik!! i love erik so much i'd be so broken if he moved. :c


----------



## Qwerty2017

Chief was in my town the day I first started playing, and he's awesome, so I would be devastated if he moved out. Also, Goldie is currently in my town and I like her a lot.


----------



## Biyaya

Lolly. I wouldn't be surprised if she leaves during an ACNL hiatus. She keeps saying she wants to move out. );


----------



## misakixx

lobo is one of my ultimate favorites now. i also have annalise and i like her alot too so she better not move out either.
in my second current town ive lost so far: tank, wendy, katt and avery :'(
i like all those villagers alot so im really not happy especially since villagers like bud and kitt moved in.
i had tank as starter in both towns and he was one of the first ones to leave both times. true heartbreak that stuff.
luckily avery is being hold by my best friend even tho she asks ridiculous amounts of bells for it. xD
i still remember the pain and devastation when alice moved out on city folk tho...


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Grizzly
Aurora
Peck
Merry
Vladimir
All my hamsters in my Sunshine town
All my dogs in my Cherish town
My four chickens in my newest town. ( maybe not devastated, but really annoyed).


----------



## Aleigh

If Cookie or Pierce ever slipped out of my town I would go ballistic. I would be so devastated. I love them both so so much ♥


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

I have unfortunate news: Tangy is trying to move out of my first GCN town and the game isn't giving me an option. I've had her since I first started playing (the flowers around her house have also always been there, just like Mitzi's flowers). I've never had any of my starter villagers in my first town ever move out. Also, today Woolio moved out of my GCN town and got replaced with Tank. You know it's a sad day when a town loses Woolio, the coolest sheep ever.


----------



## labradude

kicks... but i don't think he's leaving any time soon. ;^ )


----------



## Hbear

In my old town, it was Bob. He pinged me a couple times to move, but I didn't want to lose him <3 Then I accidentally deleted my town while moving data, so now it's Walker and Wolfgang :'( And Wolfgang has pinged me once so far.


----------



## SilkSpectre

Julian and Tiffany


----------



## Dashonthecob

Me too! I'd probably stop playing if I lost pietro unless I got him back somehow. I'm working towards getting him to be my best friend and I really want his picture. He's my favorite and I love him so much!!


----------



## Salt

I love all my current villagers but if I lost julian or Moe i'd be devastated


----------



## Joyce

I love Maple and Molly. They both moved out during breaks from ACNL.


----------



## Maggybeths

Sally.

She is an original. So she's been with me since 2013! I'd probably be depressed if I lost her. She's tried to escape a few times but I refused to let her!


----------



## mondogecko9

Cece and Viche! I barrowed the Amiibo from a friend, so I have no way of getting them again ;-; XD


----------



## Koden

I lost Skye in my first run of the game so I actually restarted because I was so upset, now I have her back! Skye along with Tangy, Melba, and Rolf are my absolute favourite animals, I'd probably cry if they ever left me lol


----------



## biker

All of them....... It gave me so much work to gather all the villagers I wanted, but among them all, Julian would shoot the hardest. He's my favorite


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

The game finally gave me the option to let Tangy stay or leave. I told her to stay of course so now she isn't moving. Phew.


----------



## LunarMako

I've actually lost a lot of my dreamies at one point. If I didn't play the game for even a day or two sometimes, but villagers would be gone or ready to move. If I remember corrected I love, Cally, Chief, Curly, Ankha, and Chester. I managed to get Curly and Chester back so far. Still need to get Cally, Chief, and Ankha back.


----------



## CharlaineC

I would have to say Ankha I love her look.


----------



## Stalfos

Savannah and Gaston. Skullbay would never be the same.


----------



## mitfy

sterling, he lives right next door and has been there since the beginning. i'd really miss him.
same with avery, but not as much.


----------



## PeachTea04

Joey, he's so adorable and is my spirit animal, I'm lazy too, we be lazy errday together *puts sunglasses on and sits on beach chairs with Joey in the sun, drinking watermelon juice*


----------



## AngelBunny

ruby or francine im still sad about chrissy moving :c


----------



## exos

I lost Marshal in a TT-ing accident. Worst day of my life lol, and the only thing I did was travel ONE day back and forth. I have most of my dreamies rn, but it'd devastate me the most if Bob left.


----------



## Weiland

For New Leaf: Hopper and Flo.

For GameCube: Pudge (he's like a little brother to me).


----------



## Diancie

Julian


----------



## PunchyTheCat

Pietro. I would be soo sad


----------



## Vonny

Kid Cat, Melba, Peanut, Roscoe, Snake or Eloise from Wild World
Queenie, Pekoe, Limberg, Curly and Wendy from City Folk

These games specifically because it?d be impossible to get them back, unlike New Leaf where you could just scan a card.  Bob was one of my ?dreamies? in City Folk and still haven?t gotten over him leaving. Lol he?s in my New Leaf town now though.


----------



## Meera

Maple! She's so sweet and cute. I'd be devastated if she moved. The other two I really like are Puck and Hamlet. I'd be sad if they left as well.


----------



## ShinyFinderNoah

Bones and Marina. I think I'd cry if the two were to leave my town


----------



## Nightstar

Most of my villagers tbh. At least in my main town. 

Main: Kyle, Fang, Felicity, Muffy, Marshall, Kabuki, and Fauna. Kitty can leave, I don't care. 

Secondary: Vesta and Dotty. The rest will cycle out one day.


----------



## John Wick

None. 
I have all their cards. ^_^


----------



## Foreversacredx

Mine are Mint, Peanut and Diana but I have their amibpp card so I wouldn't be too distraught xD


----------



## WynterFrost

Bob or Roscoe are never allowed to leave. _Ever_


----------



## Pun of Nentown

Lolly. By far. I may have her amiibo card, but I managed to decorate her so well, it looks like she and my mayor are an inseparable couple.


----------



## SmokeyScout

Considering I do not have their cards yet, it would be Merengue or Erik. I'm planning on getting their cards soon hopefully so that doesn't happen.


----------



## goldeneye2001

I would be devastated if either Tangy or Blanc? moved out. I like em both for their charm and witty humour. Tangy once pinged me requesting to leave but luckily I was on my daily routine. If I hadn?t have been there she would have left 2 days later.


----------



## BlueBear

Goldie, Cookie and Blaire are my favourites in my current town. I don?t ever plan on letting them leave


----------



## Jesusrey91

Roald and Butch


----------



## zimzi

my kiddos ribbot and sprocket

i wanna try to get their cards so it wont happen but you honestly never know


----------



## Pookah-chu

I wanted to cry when Beau left... other than him, I would hate to lose Marshal (although he's going to have to leave eventually as his home is directly in front of the town hall....) or Lucky. Lucky and Cookie are my all time favorite villagers


----------



## Loubelle

I would be sad if Molly, Bluebear, Derwin, and Pate moved out :[ They're my favorites and some that I've had the longest :3 Derwin was one of my first 5 0u0


----------



## cornimer

In the past I would've said Tom, Walker, and Tad (my three favourites) but now I have their amiibo cards (I actually went and bought Tom's off of Ebay just because he did move out and I was really upset)

So as of right now, I'd probably be the most upset if Tammi moved out, because I really love her and I don't have her card.


----------



## Freddie

Wolfgang, Rooney, Kyle, Klaus, W. Link. But I have the amiibo cards so its ok


----------



## thisistian

Whitney, but she's any amiibo villager so I'm not expecting her to move out anytime soon


----------



## WolfyWolf

All I've done today is talk about my wolves >.> any of them lost again I'd just lose it, but especially Kyle. 

Accidentally losing Skye was why I stopped playing all together last time. I only picked ACNL back up because of Pocket Camps release.


----------



## Cheren

I'd be pretty upset if Baabara moved out. I'd get over it eventually, but she's very dear to me.


----------



## Mayor Kera

Rosie and Lolly. I don't have their Amiibo cards.


----------



## pique

If Drift moved out I'd be very upset. He moved to my town about a month ago and I've adored him ever since! I love all of the frogs in AC:NL. ^^


----------



## Ilafae

_Before I had Flurry's Amiibo card, she left once when I had no idea until the day I was told and im ashamed to admit how much it bothered me lol._


----------



## simfan96

Mitzi, Purrl, and Tangy. I love that sweet cat Mitzi, she always gives me random gifts and sweet letters and has always been my favorite AC villager. Purrl is awesome, I love hearing her conversations about UFOs (Unidentified floor oranges to be exact) and always tells me how great of a friend my character is to her. Tangy, well she's Tangy! I love everything about that citrus cat!

My New Leaf town would feel so empty and different without these three.


----------



## LuxxyLuxx

Francine, & Chrissy. Id lose it. But I have their cards so..... lol


----------



## pawpatrolbab

If Frita ever left, I'd cry. But it's not too much of an issue since I have her Amiibo card


----------



## ztc0611

Before Welcome Amiibo came out, Rosie moved out of my town. I was so devastated that I deleted it and made a new one, but now I have her and Purrl's Amiibo card so it hardly matters.


----------



## gingaus

hello !! i see a few of you talking about pietro !! i loved pietro so much when he was in my village when i was younger, he moved away when i lost my game and when i got it back i was so sad i deleted my town and started over because he was one of my favorite villagers and i didnt want a town without him !
in my towns now and in the past, i would be devastated if melba moved away, she is my all time favorite villager and she always has been !


----------



## Foreversacredx

All of my villagers really but I have amiibo so I don't have to worry about it xD


----------



## dveggs

Literally _all_ of them. Some of them costed quite a bit and half are my ultimate dreamies.


----------



## theravenboys

I'd be so upset if Genji left.  I don't have a NFC reader or the new 3DS so I'd have no way to get him back right away, either. D: Don't leave me, Genji! I'm your fave ladybro!


----------



## softbuck

one of my villagers did leave that left me devastated! tiffany....i loved her so much and she was one of my originals :'( i miss her and its only been a day. i dont even have her card so no luck there


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

Every single villager I own, most of them are my dreamies! I'd be especially upset if Wendy, Skye, or Freya moved out; they were a part of my original villager crew and they are super cute. To be honest, I grow WAY too attached to my villagers. Buck doesn't even fit the theme of my town, but I'm keeping him anyways because he was a part of my original crew as well.


----------



## Aaren

Once I got all my dreamies, I would be so sad to lose any of them.


----------



## Lenndrix

Lopez. Definitely Lopez. I know he's not super high on a lot of peoples lists, but when he moved into my town I discovered that he's such an absolute sweetie. I'm certain that Id probably be inconsolable if he suddenly moved...

The truly upsetting thing is that I'm 28 but I would probably turn into a wailing infant over his departure. Every time he tries to move I get slightly panicked...


----------



## Zelda5820

Puck.   For a while it was Peewee because he DID move out and I WAS devestated, but I bought his amiibo so if he leaves he's coming right back


----------



## arkitty

All villagers I have, I love them all equally ❤


----------



## mountaintear

Ruby is my ultimate dreamie so I would be crushed if she moved :'c
But I've had Diana, Rolf, Muffy, and Antonio for the longest so I would be suppperrrr sad to lose them too! But to be real, I totally love all my villagers and would find it hard to recover if anyone left. I don't have a card reader on my ds and even the thought of enduring a 16 villager cycle is just too much to bear!!
But, I make sure to be as careful as possible and so far I haven't had any unexpected move-outs (fingers crossed) <3


----------



## calamitybot

i started my first town with fang, and when i reset, he followed me to my new town, lol. if he moved out, id be so sad! hes become so familiar to me and i like his whole grumpy old man shtick


----------



## geetry

Zucker, Bob, Erik, and Melba. Love them the most out of all my villagers.


----------



## KatPancake

If Cherry or Axel ever left my town I'd be terribly heartbroken.


----------



## goro

LUCKY... if i lost lucky i think i'd actually cry
i'd say boots but i got him from an amiibo card so i could easily just put him back in :9


----------



## KatieCrossing

Diana! I love her and she has been in my tow. Since the beginning.


----------



## boring

If molly ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever left me not even kidding, I would be so devastated I would reset my town (infact I did once, I am _that_ petty.)


----------



## Keldi

Gladys or Walker- hoo boy you two ain't going nowhere on my watch
*has no time to play for a week*
Shi---!!! Gladys- you are NOT moving!(she pings me so often to move)


----------



## Buttonsy

I haven't been an active player in a while so I haven't experienced this for a bit, but two villagers that actually did move out and it hit me pretty hard were Moose from my original ACNL game, and Lobo from my ACWW game.


----------



## deuces

marshal, probably but i would definitely cry real tears if i lost agnes!! shes my big sister after all and so funny & cute!!


----------



## TheCrystalClods

Ah, mine would be Molly... She is an og Hau’ Oui citizen and there is no way I could let her go...


----------



## AccfSally

Sally, I might go as far as restarting the town if she moved out.  even if I have her amiibo card


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Well for NL at least I have all amiibo cards, so it wouldn't be a huge deal if anyone moved, however I'd definitely shed a few tears over Clyde!


----------



## MapleSilver

Seriously Nate, this is the second time you've tried to move this month! I play every day just give up already!


----------



## KatPancake

I'm adding Eugene to the list because he referenced Star Fox while talking to me and I kinda love him for it, lol.

Still hanging onto Cherry for dear life. She can never leave. (Especially now since I have her Amiibo card, if she leaves I'll just bring her back. I'm not obsessed.)


----------



## Croconaw

I would be devastated if any dog moved out of my town.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

Any of my dreamies. Chief, Wolfgang, Kid Cat, Cousteau, Cube, Coco, Bluebear, Eugene, Ankha, Phoebe


----------



## Friezu

Lucky or if I had Kabuki. They are my top 2 favorite dreamies.


----------



## blushpeony

Freckles.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Pippy. Would be hard to adopt her too. Unpopular villagers are rare to come by. Common misconception is that top tier villagers are hard to obtain, but given the the amount of players atm there are likely more people with their amiibo cards than people who wanna adopt them lol.

Also, I'll be sad if Keaton moved out & my town wouldn't feel the same without the squirrels too. Peanut keeps thinking about it. No way, slacker!


----------



## Loubelle

I'd be upset is Pate, Derwin, Bluebear, Molly, or Poppy moved out. Most of them have been in my town for over 3 years or so and I was just be so sad to see them leave, as they have seen my town grow from  the start :c


----------



## duckykate

my ***** roald


----------



## MalinkaLuna

I'd be devastated when any of my villagers leaves. I once lost Bob.. i was Close to crying because he is one of my absolutely most loved villagers. He reminds me so much of my own cat so when he left it left a hole.. I got Beau as a replacement and while he was adorable, i really wanted Bob back..


----------



## Esme

Don't ever leave me, Stella!

"STELLLLLLA!!"

Props if you understand that. LOL


----------



## Magpiecrossing

Coco. She is my favourite and always will be


----------



## koopasta

I'd be really upset if pretty much any of the octopuses left my village. I think they have a certain charm to them, and I'm still in the process of gathering up all 4 of them. I'd never forgive myself if I accidentally let one move out.


----------



## Valzed

Molly or Ankha. I was lucky enough to have both of them as original villagers & fell in love with them instantly. They keep telling me they're moving & I keep begging them to stay. 

@Esme - Very nice! I've thought that whenever I see Stella but wasn't sure anyone know what I was talking about.


----------



## streetspirit

Dang, if my boy Puck left, my heart would split in two.. Already lost  him before, never letting that happen again


----------



## arturia

I might get a little sad if Gabi leaves because she's one of my original villagers and I can't help but see her as the OG Peppy lol. Letting Chief go will also hurt since he's my best villager friend.


----------



## MilkHunter

stitches. he moved out of my town because i neglected him and i literally cried fo days. but i got him back in my second copy of the game so im good now


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Agent S because she's an awesome squirrel and I'll be shocked if she ever moved out.


----------



## Mayor Raptor

roscoe left me once on my original copy, and i'd cry if he did it again tbh.


----------



## Goldenapple

Lolly because I've had her since November 29th of 2013 and I've lost count of how many pictures she has sent me.


----------



## sigh

honestly? i'd be devastated if any of my villagers left from either of my towns. especially marshal, zucker and octavian.


----------



## Chipl95

I would be devastated if Portia moved out. I had to buy her amiibo card just to move her in and I am not letting her go.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

I left my game for a while, came back and Graham was gone. I've managed to hang on to Erik since my second week playing, but sometimes I get worried that when I leave the game for a while I'll come back and he'll be gone as well.


----------



## Randomstuff

I'm still kinda hurt on being absent on my game before I reset it when Ankha left. I loved my Cleo cat. I hope I'll get her again someday. RIP


----------



## catzrule1990

Oh gosh.. I'd be really torn up if any of my wolves left (I have all the ones you can get without an amiibo reader), especially Kyle.  Whitney and Wolfgang are up there too. :c I also have Poppy and think she's just the cutest little thing. She was one of my first villagers ever when I started the game in 2015. I think I'd be pretty sad if she left.


----------



## Dormire

I'd ragequit if Mitzi left my town. MITZI WILL NEVER LEAVE MY TOWN. I'll make sure of it.


----------



## Lemonsky

Now that I have my favorite villager, Tangy, in my town I'd be really sad if she moved out. She was given to me by a cherished friend too so she has extra sentimental value to me.


----------



## dreamii

Phoebe was one of my original villagers, if she left, I'd be devastated.


----------



## lycaena

Kiki has always been my favorite I'd definitely be devastated over her leaving


----------



## Tri

Roscoe is my last OG villager in a release day town. Cantown would never be the same.

In general I'd be crushed if anyone besides Deirdre and Cube (who are blocking the two bridges) move out, because my house placement is good otherwise and I'd have to brace myself for possibly bad setups (or spend many hours on pattern placement).


----------



## Arjh

In my main town if Etoile left I'd end up resetting I'd be that upset.
She's my absolute favourite and lives right beside me, I always bump into her when I start the game as I'm leaving the house and I always speak to her. She's prob the villager I speak to and do favours the most for and she's definitely the villager I got the highest level of friendship with first.


----------



## Aquasplash

For about a year I had not touched my ACNL game and than when I went to to play it I was devastated when Flip had moved out. I was so sad and angry that I restarted my town of 5 years.


----------



## MayorLucie

Poppy is my favorite in my town right now. I wanted her for a while and one of my friends has an Amiibo card of her so he let me take her. If she left, I would be pretty upset to say the least.


----------

